# Waterfowl with a 410



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I have a Remmington SPR 100 single shot that I bought a few years ago when we went upland game hunting. My question is, can it shoot steel shot for the waterfowl hunt? My niece is coming up for her first hunt and want to shoot the 410. Can it be used with steel shot without damaging it?

Thanks,


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If it has a fixed full choke, I would say no. I have the same problem with a 20 gauge and a 28 gauge I own. If it is a modified choke or less constriction, you should be fine. The alternative is to pay through the nose for Bismuth shot. It is softer and performs similar to lead, but is non-toxic.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It's not a question of if the steel shot gun will hurt your gun, the Question is how bad the price of 410 duck loads are gonna hurt your pocket book. That stuff is pricey. :shock: :wink: 

With the techincal advances in the wad used in steel loads now, You would probally be okay to shoot steel thru it but the gun probally won't pattern the greatest with a full choke.

I'd probally start a young person with a 20ga, more pellets= easier to hit+plus the recoil isn't that bad either.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I seem to remember seeing footage of someone whacking a gadwall with .410 on Foiles video. Seems like he was using #6 Bismuth. If you're a hell of a shot, I bet it would a good challenge.



Mojo1 said:


> It's not a question of if the steel shot gun will hurt your gun, the Question is how bad the price of 410 duck loads are gonna hurt your pocket book. That stuff is pricey. :shock: :wink:


+1 I wouldn't even want to know........


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a single shot 410 that I like to play around with and I wouldnt worry about shooting steel out of it. And it has a full choke too


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

O.K. i am going to say it. I am no expert but in my opinion I think a .410 is the worst gun to start someone out with. Not only are they expensive but unless you are fairly competant with a shotgun they are very hard to hit anything with.Again this is only an opinion but the 20 guage is much better. Sorry .410 fans ( and I am one ) but that is my opinion. As for hurting the gun I doubt you will be able to put enough rounds through it to hurt it if thats all you got then use it and enjoy it. Good luck and enjoy the time with the younguns.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Do they even make 410 steel? :shock: 

I wouldn't even bother with steel even if you can find it. Shoot bismuth.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Do they even make 410 steel? :shock:
> 
> I wouldn't even bother with steel even if you can find it. Shoot bismuth.


Its not easy to find but Remington makes 3 inch shells in steel.



str8shtr said:


> O.K. i am going to say it. I am no expert but in my opinion I think a .410 is the worst gun to start someone out with. Not only are they expensive but unless you are fairly competant with a shotgun they are very hard to hit anything with.Again this is only an opinion but the 20 guage is much better. Sorry .410 fans ( and I am one ) but that is my opinion. As for hurting the gun I doubt you will be able to put enough rounds through it to hurt it if thats all you got then use it and enjoy it. Good luck and enjoy the time with the younguns.


My dad made me learn to hunt with a single shot 410 when I was young. Said it would make me a better shot. And I think he was right


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Do they even make 410 steel? :shock:
> 
> I wouldn't even bother with steel even if you can find it. Shoot bismuth.


Winchester make an expert load for it also. You can order through macks prairie wings.

Hevi shot reloads at 1/2 oz of 8 shot work a lot better though


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Do they even make 410 steel? :shock:
> 
> I wouldn't even bother with steel even if you can find it. Shoot bismuth.


Do they even make 410 Bismuth? Good luck finding it. I looked for my son some years back and came up empty.

I killed plenty of ducks as a kid with my 410 as a kid. My son has killed pheasants and chukar with it. It's plenty of gun, just not practical for waterfowl with the steel restrictions.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Bax Im sure it did make you a better shot. Im not bashing .410s I love them I just think the 20 is better and not a whole lot of recoil. But I will say my first shotgun was a little single shot 20 that i bought for my self ( I sold a pig to finance my new found addiction ) and that thing would jar your freaking teeth lose.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Mack's prairie wings sells .410 steel shot. It's not as pricey as bismuth, but not as effective either. For really close shots over decoys it would work. Careful coaching of your young hunter would be a must while using any gun, and especially important for such a small gun capable of crippling birds. Just to get a young hunter out in the marsh with a real gun that goes bang is a mission accomplished even if no birds are harvested.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

A 410 is a good gun and you should be able to find steel shot but one thing to remeber is the birds need to be in range probably not further than 25 yards but they get the job done.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I started hunting with a 410 side-by-side. Snot nosed kid shooting ducks. My dad told me I could only shoot at ducks setting into the dekes, probably 25 yards at chest open birds. I agree it made me a better shot. But that was lead shot #4s, I would wonder how it would perform with steel.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Gumbo said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Do they even make 410 steel? :shock:
> ...


They do make Bismuth for the .410...but it is dang pricey!


----------

